# Jan 3rd Startin the New Year off Right.



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Josh and I headed to Tanners creek this morning. Got setup on our first spot and before I had the 3rd rod out we had a 4lb channel in the boat. We had lots of bites and didn't boat anymore fish so we moved on to another spot and bam busted a 3.7 blue. We looked around at a couple of more spots and had lots of taps but the fish just weren't taking the baits. I was starting to get depressed. You know the old you can't catch hardly anything on a dropping river deal. Well I am here to tell you it can happen. Josh and I looked around at another spot and were just marking fish all over the place. We setup and were getting a few taps and nothing. So I told Josh lets move. He bent over and started reeling in one of his poles when one of the other poles went tap tap and then just started burning drag. After a good fight Josh wrapped the fish in two other lines. We layed the net under Josh's personal Best Bluecat at 28.3lbs. He was definitely happy. Oh yeah and while we were fighting that fish we had another rod go down as well. I caught this one It went 13lbs. At this point in time I think I had a whopping one rod out of 6 out and had one heck of a mess in the boat. Got everything untangled and casted back out and fish weighed and pictures taken. Josh has another rod go down hard. Another good fight results in him only entangling one rod this time and another 20lb bluecat. The boy put it on the old man today. Totals were as follows. 

Josh- 28.3lb Bluecat
20lb Bluecat
4lb channel

Larry 3lb Bluecat
13lb Bluecat
9lb Bluecat
7lb Bluecat 
4.7lb Bluecat

Totals 89lbs of Catfish. I'll take that on a dropping river anyday. 

Larry


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow What A Great Catch Good Job Guys On A Jan Day 
Keep That Boy Fishing 

Kingfisher


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

larry & josh congrats on the fish! i would take a dropping river any day also! some of my best fish on the ohio have come on a falling river!
leave josh at home for all the tournaments this year, he's getting tough!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

firecat said:


> We layed the net under Josh's personal Best Bluecat at 28.3lbs. He was definitely happy.


He wasn't the only one happy. When you called, I don't think I've ever ehard you so excited before!

Way to go Josh!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

TeamClose said:


> leave josh at home for all the tournaments this year, he's getting tough!!!



I hear ya Greg. I bet Randy is going to be forced to look for a new partner soon.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

He keeps catching fish like that Grandpa is going to take him in his boat, this is great because I passed the love of catfishing to Larry and he has passed it to Josh and Greg won't be far behind.

Very proud of my Son and Grandson as they have learned the river well and when we go out together Oh man talk about competition and talking smack the three of us can do that but we only do that between us at no other time do we talk smack and Josh can talk it. I get a big kick out of him watching the rods one tap and he is on it always asking me let me take it Grandpa, he sure can handle those big rods.

For years when Larry and I went out we had a 5 dollar bet on big fish, man that bill changed hands so many times between the two of us we lost count looks like Josh has it in his court at the present time.

Good job on the fish Larry, pictures are up on the website.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome job guys!!! unfortunately the mood changed yesterday, fished all of the spots in that area, never marked any fish anywhere, fished 8 hrs, 6 rods, 1 little tap, I dont mind a falling river but throw in a falling barometer and its a whole different story. Been skunked now on the last 4 trips out 
Good news was 2 other boats also fished all day and at the end of the day, they hadnt caught anything either. That made us feel better ..I think...
I will post a cool picture on another post though taken yesterday.

Josh has been banned from any further SOCC events  ( just kidding)

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys on a great day of catching


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

hey great job guys! nice fish josh! ill put money on you any day!

hey a little further north of you guys, you would of found me, fishinfreak, and camon (bgrapala) fishing that same day. we didnt fare as well. marked a few fish but no real takers. i ended with one cat going about 8-9lbs, me and camon missed a couple good hits and that was all she wrote. 

great day guys! see ya around.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Way to go Larry and Josh. Thats some nice fish you`s caught.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yeah I don't think that he was as happy as his Dad was. I was running around the boat like crazy. Hopefully 2009 will bring us lots of big fish. Which would half to be better than 2008. I don't think I put a fish in the boat over 20lbs last year.


Larry


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics and story. What were they bitin on?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

All fish were caught on Shad.


----------



## Saugerman10 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am always reading on here and hardly ever writing but I just have to say that the story along with the pics made me really happy for you guys. So way to go!!!. My grandson is only two and I have him casting pretty darn good for his age. He's got that hand to eye thing down. Anyway you guys got me thinking that I will have pics like this to share before to long. My dad passed the love of fishing to me and my girls never took it up with any degree of passion. I guess the Good Lord took exception to my blight and gave me another chance to to git-r-done. Sorry so long winded and again good job Josh


----------

